# NoFap during puberty



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

Kind of a shitpost but still curious, would NoFap when i’m 15 be any good or beneficial? Can’t really find any sources regarding this but looking to know


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

there is no nofap for your face.


----------



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> there is no nofap for your face.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> there is no nofap for your face.



But fap is
https://www.bustle.com/articles/986...kin-6-things-you-didnt-know-you-could-do-with


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> But fap is
> https://www.bustle.com/articles/986...kin-6-things-you-didnt-know-you-could-do-with
> 
> 
> ...


lol, post some legit studies instead of shitty article filled with gifs.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2019)

yes retaining your seed is important for development during puberty. dont listen to the cucks who will say its bullshit. you will regret it.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 11, 2019)

axe624 said:


> Kind of a shitpost but still curious, would NoFap when i’m 15 be any good or beneficial? Can’t really find any sources regarding this but looking to know



Prostate cancer


----------



## Wincel (Feb 11, 2019)

Take an estrogen inhibitor and then fap all you want


----------



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hunter said:


> yes retaining your seed is important for development during puberty. dont listen to the cucks who will say its bullshit. you will regret it.


respect bro, will keep in mind


----------



## Wincel (Feb 11, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Prostate cancer


lmfao cope


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

Hunter said:


> yes retaining your seed is important for development during puberty. dont listen to the cucks who will say its bullshit. you will regret it.


post sources bro


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2019)

axe624 said:


> respect bro, will keep in mind



id advise looksmaxxing heavily however you can now. you're still developing. get enough sleep, hard mew and nofap. dont end up like me.


androidcel said:


> post sources bro



im going by experience.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

Hunter said:


> id advise looksmaxxing heavily however you can now. you're still developing. get enough sleep, hard mew and nofap. dont end up like me.
> 
> 
> im going by experience.


lol


----------



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hunter said:


> id advise looksmaxxing heavily however you can now. you're still developing. get enough sleep, hard mew and nofap. dont end up like me.
> 
> 
> im going by experience.


alright noted. in like a week or two I’m gonna get all the supplements needed to start heightmaxxing. currently I’m mewing but hopefully will b able to get more sleep as a added benefit w the heightmaxxing supplements and thinking about dying eyebrows. also gonna start chewing

gonna document everything


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2019)

axe624 said:


> alright noted. in like a week or two I’m gonna get all the supplements needed to start heightmaxxing. currently I’m mewing but hopefully will b able to get more sleep as a added benefit w the heightmaxxing supplements and thinking about dying eyebrows. also gonna start chewing
> 
> gonna document everything



make sure the entire tongue is on the palate and actively push up and forwards everyday. use a myobrace if you have trouble getting the entire tongue up there.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

axe624 said:


> alright noted. in like a week or two I’m gonna get all the supplements needed to start heightmaxxing. currently I’m mewing but hopefully will b able to get more sleep as a added benefit w the heightmaxxing supplements and thinking about dying eyebrows. also gonna start chewing
> 
> gonna document everything


pics?


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 11, 2019)

Good luck. Remember trying it too. You'll fail.


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 11, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Prostate cancer


Prostate cancer is caused by high testosterone levels.


----------



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> pics?


first post I made


----------



## fobos (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol good luck not fapping at 15


----------



## badromance (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> there is no nofap for your face.





fobos said:


> Lol good luck not fapping at 15


----------



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

fobos said:


> Lol good luck not fapping at 15


imma try a week, then a month, and then I should b good

i hope


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 11, 2019)

I stopped growing when i started fapping. Coincidental?probably.


Speaking of coincidences


----------



## theropeking (Feb 11, 2019)

cope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 11, 2019)

Nofap is gigacope


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 11, 2019)

cope

chad that has sex at 12 and gets girls pregnant doesnt stop growing until he reaches at least 6'5'


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nofap is gigacope


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 11, 2019)

I guess you wont be applying pressure to narrow your penis?


----------



## vis (Feb 11, 2019)

people who dont see results from nofap probably dont even have testosterone to begin with. they are lile 24yo fapping and rotting since childhood and cry that a week of nofap didnt fix them being subhuman. their androgen receptors, prolactin and estrogen levels are fucked and dopamine receptors are fried, cortisol through the roof because they are stressed by living

it's legit, especially during development. its crazy in school i see high tier normies who have an aura and a week later they look drained, i can tell. 

ik my post is radiating autism but i felt like ranting.


----------



## axe624 (Feb 11, 2019)

vis said:


> people who dont see results from nofap probably dont even have testosterone to begin with. they are lile 24yo fapping and rotting since childhood and cry that a week of nofap didnt fix them being subhuman. their androgen receptors, prolactin and estrogen levels are fucked and dopamine receptors are fried, cortisol through the roof because they are stressed by living
> 
> it's legit, especially during development. its crazy in school i see high tier normies who have an aura and a week later they look drained, i can tell.
> 
> ik my post is radiating autism but i felt like ranting.


will try it out starting tmo, i'll be sure to update too bro


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 11, 2019)

vis said:


> people who dont see results from nofap probably dont even have testosterone to begin with. they are lile 24yo fapping and rotting since childhood and cry that a week of nofap didnt fix them being subhuman. their androgen receptors, prolactin and estrogen levels are fucked and dopamine receptors are fried, cortisol through the roof because they are stressed by living
> 
> it's legit, especially during development. its crazy in school i see high tier normies who have an aura and a week later they look drained, i can tell.
> 
> ik my post is radiating autism but i felt like ranting.


>nofap aura
>r/TheRedPill

if your iq was any lower youd need to be on life support

aura is caused by being goodlooking not nofap you idiot

if you can go trough nofap then you are low T because you are obviously never horny

if you are always horny to fap then you are high t. if you fap because you are bored you should stop


----------



## vis (Feb 11, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> >nofap aura
> >r/TheRedPill
> 
> if your iq was any lower youd need to be on life support
> ...



for example


----------



## Autist (Feb 11, 2019)

FAP BUT DONT LOOK AT JEW PORN THAT SHIT FUCKS YOU UP


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 11, 2019)

your body will never stop producing semen, the retained semen will broken down/cannibalized by your body, 
technically you are eating your own cum if you do nofap


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 11, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> your body will never stop producing semen, the retained semen will broken down/cannibalized by your body,
> technically you are eating your own cum if you do nofap


But wait... 

Doesn't that make you...

GAY?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2019)

vis said:


> dopamine receptors


----------



## axedee (Feb 15, 2019)

I mean if you gonna do things only if there are studies to prove them you are LOW IQ and never gonna be cutting edge, always normie shit that is boring and not special, also studies contradict themselves a lot and change over time. What was the go to shit in 2000s and 2010s generation isn't the case anymore so we can expect new studies to change our understanding in the next decades too
so for conclusion, studies can be helpful for you to guide your and show you some truth but if you don't have common sense and logic then it's over 

Try no fap and if you like how your body works on it then keep going 
I can only imagine how rich the porn industries is and how it's paying for studies to show health benefits of fapping... 
I personally no fap and love the extra energy and pure low inhib fire I get from it 
if you gonna choose to keep fapping... avoid porn at least


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 15, 2019)

axe624 said:


> Kind of a shitpost but still curious, would NoFap when i’m 15 be any good or beneficial? Can’t really find any sources regarding this but looking to know


Only fap once a week. That's ideal. Completely abstaining is not


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Only fap once


----------



## SomethingOff (Feb 15, 2019)

Mewing is infinitely more important than nofap for facial gains during puberty, you say you're 15, but I don't know where you stand facially.

Nofap is fairly useful if you're porn addict or basically fap more than 5 times a week (total). Can make you feel like a normal human being. Which is good.

Nofap is pointless unless you use it for something, so availabilitymaxx while nofapping or you won't see jack shit for results (other than improved sleep after a week or two, which could help with gym gains)


----------



## Arkantos (Feb 22, 2019)

Hunter said:


> yes retaining your seed is important for development during puberty. dont listen to the cucks who will say its bullshit. you will regret it.


How does keeping your juice in help you during puberty? What happens as a result of doing it?


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Feb 22, 2019)

Lucky you for discovering this site at age 15, now go to CollegeConfidential for IvyLeaguemaxxing and WallStreetOasis for Careermaxxing.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> How does keeping your juice in help you during puberty? What happens as a result of doing it?



it will keep you healthy and enable you to grow better


----------



## badromance (Feb 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> it will keep you healthy and enable you to grow better


----------



## Arkantos (Feb 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> it will keep you healthy and enable you to grow better


I meant how do I grow better? Will have have a 50cm longschlong if I do it? What exactly do you mean if I am healthier?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> I meant how do I grow better? Will have have a 50cm longschlong if I do it? What exactly do you mean if I am healthier?



better growth all across the board. you will grow taller, thicker bones, sharper mind etc. its just like getting enough sleep and the right nutrients, its required for healthy growth.


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Feb 23, 2019)

sleep is more important. chad's got 9 hours+ sleep in adolescence. and ate alot of food + water, and did sports. that is more important then nofap or watever


----------



## Arkantos (Feb 23, 2019)

Hunter said:


> better growth all across the board. you will grow taller, thicker bones, sharper mind etc. its just like getting enough sleep and the right nutrients, its required for healthy growth.


What if I jack off and swallow the semen? Does anyone have any experience with this? I think because the semen is absorbed either way, I should be able to reap the benefits of better growth.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2019)

Arkantos said:


> What if I jack off and swallow the semen? Does anyone have any experience with this? I think because the semen is absorbed either way, I should be able to reap the benefits of better growth.



lol no that wont work. it has to be done without ejaculating.

go check out https://www.reddit.com/r/Semenretention/ and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

vis said:


> people who dont see results from nofap probably dont even have testosterone to begin with. they are lile 24yo fapping and rotting since childhood and cry that a week of nofap didnt fix them being subhuman. their androgen receptors, prolactin and estrogen levels are fucked and dopamine receptors are fried, cortisol through the roof because they are stressed by living
> 
> it's legit, especially during development. its crazy in school i see high tier normies who have an aura and a week later they look drained, i can tell.
> 
> ik my post is radiating autism but i felt like ranting.


So true, if they all think it's cope why don't they atleast try it and look for results? Oh wait, because if they did and stopped acting low t high e they wouldn't be on here 24/7 in the first place


----------



## androidcel (Apr 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> there is no nofap for your face.


----------



## Demir (Apr 23, 2019)

I was noFap for 3,5 years, starting at age 19 until 22 and half. I hadn't a single benefit from it


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Demir said:


> I was noFap for 3,5 years, starting at age 19 until 22 and half. I hadn't a single benefit from it


RIP your dick


----------



## Demir (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


> RIP your dick


I was very afraid when I was about to fap first time after 3,5 years , I thought that I might get a heart attack


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Demir said:


> I was very afraid when I was about to fap first time after 3,5 years , I thought that I might get a heart attack


take it easy and then go full overdrive. you'll adapt in time


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

Nofap makes you low inhb as fuck, I'm on week 4 and get way more female attention and iois, increases testosterone too


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 23, 2019)

Demir said:


> I was noFap for 3,5 years, starting at age 19 until 22 and half. I hadn't a single benefit from it


Just


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Nofap makes you low inhb as fuck, I'm on week 4 and get way more female attention and iois, increases testosterone too


testosterones me


JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Just


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 44474


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 44474


Fuarkkk I'm gonna fap to this sub 5 Chinese whore


----------



## Demir (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Nofap makes you low inhb as fuck, I'm on week 4 and get way more female attention and iois, increases testosterone too



I don't want to discourage you with your nofap coping, but I didn't had any of that effects on me. I was high inhib and no female paid no attention at me in that period as far as I can remember


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

Demir said:


> I don't want to discourage you with your nofap coping, but I didn't had any of that effects on me. I was high inhib and no female paid no attention at me in that period as far as I can remember


Mate I've been rated psl 6.5 over here, not bragging but maybe that's why I'm getting the effects you aren't


----------



## Demir (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


> take it easy and then go full overdrive. you'll adapt in time


That was 10 years ago I am 31 now


----------



## Demir (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Mate I've been rated psl 6.5 over here, not bragging but maybe that's why I'm getting the effects you aren't



Don't get me wrong buddy boyo I have to share my experience, you are 4 weeks in nofap, I was 52*3.5= 182 weeks in row , I know what I am talking about


----------

